# (monday) history for your game 05-12-2003



## alsih2o (May 12, 2003)

*(monday) history for your game*

o.k., kiddies. this may be the last of these for a while. this afternoon i get a haircut and start looking for a real job.  



 the vikings brought terrible things with them, like ironing- http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/p...line=VIKINGS RAPED, PILLAGED THEN DID IRONING

be nice about this one!- http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_778195.html

 stone age rambo- http://www.observer.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,6903,949144,00.html

 roman races- http://ancienthistory.about.com/library/weekly/aa030903a.htm

water wheels- http://www.angelfire.com/journal/millbuilder/historical.html

bronze age factory- http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/06/0620_020625_metalfactory.html


 early wind power- http://telosnet.com/wind/early.html

lotsa european army info- http://www.le.ac.uk/hi/bon/ESFDB/Armies/armies.html

siege stuff- http://www.deremilitari.org/bachrach1.htm

medieval monks and aneasthetic- http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/Art.asp?li=MNI&ArticleKey=151


----------



## willpax (May 12, 2003)

Thanks--the piece on siege warfare is fascinating. 

I'll miss these Monday morning tidbits. Good luck on the job search.


----------



## seasong (May 12, 2003)

Cutting your hair? NOOOOOOOOO!

Uhm, I'll miss the links, too  

Seriously, every Monday's been like a small brain storm session for me, where I sift stuff into my mental pot and let it percolate. I'll really miss it.

Astronomers pinpoint date: This one has already found a home. I'm working on a timeline for a ShadowRun campaign to be run early next year, and this fits beautifully.

Circus Maximus: That elephant breaking loose thing. Yeah. That's making it into Light Against the Dark... just don't tell the players .

Waterwheels: Cool stuff. That's percolating for future reference .


----------

